# 20th Century/Modern Bracket Round 5



## JRFuerst (Apr 2, 2010)

Round 5 has started.

http://public.bracketeers.com/matchup.php?id=378

Bartok vs Prokofiev
Stravinsky vs Barber

Final round begins midnight Thursday/Friday.

Thanks for voting!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, I finally voted with the trend. It does get harder to disqualifiy one of these greats.


----------



## MJTTOMB (Dec 16, 2007)

This is going to be a terribly difficult decision.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

people really like Barber


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

jurianbai said:


> people really like Barber


I think he's just been lucky up to this point. Shostakovich would have made it into the Final Four easily if he hadn't been pitted against Bartok.

But this round, Stravinsky is almost a sure win against Barber.


----------



## Tarantella (Apr 22, 2010)

Just like in the old football European Cup when the Bulgarian champion got to the semifinals after beating the Maltese, Finnish and Romanian champions in 1/16, 1/8 and 1/4, then got trashed by Liverpool or Bayern. No offense to Barber, I love his Cello Concerto! 

I'm a fan of Russian music, I just voted for Prokofiev and Stravinsky. But it was hard to choose Prokofiev vs. Bartok!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jurianbai said:


> people really like Barber


For me he is a top20 composer of all time.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Voted for Prokofiev and Barber.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Will there be any more of these? I have really enjoyed them as a light diversion. Baroque anyone? Classic period?


----------



## Boccherini (Mar 29, 2010)

Weston said:


> Baroque anyone? Classic period?


That would be definitely nice!


----------

